

HN: Minneapolis Meetup Tonight - dottertrotter

There will be a Minneapolis Meetup tonight for HN readers at 6pm at The Bulldog Northeast.<p>http://www.thebulldognortheast.com/<p>If you're interested you can also join our Google Group at http://groups.google.com/group/minneapolishackers
======
tokenadult
Thanks for the announcement. I'll be there with a new MathPath hat if I
possibly can, but this is not yet a promise, as I have to check my evening
schedule. Last time we were in two groups; I hope we can all gather in one
group this time. I appreciate you setting up these meet-ups.

~~~
tokenadult
Schedule conflicts arose, and I will not be there this evening. Have a great
time.

------
mahmud
Gaaah! Was there 2 days ago. I just moved to Green Bay.

Here is my trajectory of living locations in the last N years. London ->
Washington D.C. -> Hong Kong -> Shanghai -> New York -> Sydney -> Green Bay.

One of them is unlike the others.

------
malbiniak
Great to see something like this coming together, but considering it's at the
Bulldog NE, it's a wash ;)

------
Pyrodogg
Ah, this is when I get a little bummed i moved to Bismarck. Disappoint.

Have fun.

~~~
protomyth
The ND meetup would probably be pretty sparse at this point

// MN address, working in ND on long term

